
Experiments in Homemade Composite Tooling - as89
https://surjan.substack.com/p/20-experiments-in-homemade-composite
======
FlyMoreRockets
From the article: "I have sprayed PVA before in college, but I didn’t have
much success then either."

I have had good success with PVA, there is a trick to it. The initial sprayed
coat should be applied very light and thin, such that the PVA is very nearly
dry when it reaches the surface. Allow this coat to dry completely, then apply
heavier second coat to fully wet out the surface. The thin, dry tack coat
anchors the PVA and helps it to wet the surface, rather than beading up on
your polished and waxed mold surface.

Brush application is very difficult. A sponge brush is a good choice for PVA
application, dab rather than using a sweeping motion. You'll want to do this
in a single coat, any attempt to brush or dab a second coat will cause the
first coat to wrinkle, roll and/or rope.

Edit for clarification.

